# Ferrari in trouble



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/is-dr-ferrari-at-the-centre-of-latest-italian-doping-investigation

About a month ago I wrote about Ferrari being in serious trouble, perhaps even flipping on some of his clients. Starting to hit the news today. 

Very broad investigation involving multiple teams and riders....and of course the Balkan Mafia.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

*A high-ranking Italian law enforcement official tells The Associated Press that Lance Armstrong and a banned physician have met repeatedly since severing formal ties in 2004, including as recently as last year before Armstrong's final Tour de France.*


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Most tested doesn't pass the smell test on this one*

Dr. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

You mean Ferrari didn't just give riders training plans and measure their lactate thresholds?


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

Did Lancey-Boy deny Ferrairi contact in his SCA depositions?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

So I guess his protective shield from assisting Italy's state sponsored doping program has finally reached its expiration date.

How's Amgen stock doing? Or orange juice futures?


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Yea that's the ticket*

Yes, that's it I was not there but I guess was there.
I was just being friends. Yea that's it.
Friends I tell ya not as dr. Patient thing. 
That's the ticket 
Oh and Morgan fairchild was there too


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*dirty halo*

Oh, c'mon. Lance and doctor Ferrari are just best friends. Lance even said so himself. How can you condemn a man for just wanting to spend a little quality time with his best bud?


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

Tight Nipples said:


> Did Lancey-Boy deny Ferrairi contact in his SCA depositions?


He just denied any "formal" contact. AFAIK, he didn't any little informal meetings to chit-chat, share a few cocktails, swap recipes or bounce a few training ideas around with each other.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Armstrong says Ferrari is just a friend






<br /><a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2767r_biz-markie-just-a-friend_music" target="_blank">Biz Markie - Just A Friend</a> <i>by <a href="http://www.dailymotion.com/rikma" target="_blank">rikma</a></i>


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

> In November Roberti ordered the search of Yaroslav Popovych's home in Tuscany and seized his mobile phones and computers after the Ukrainian was served with a subpoena and ordered to appear before a federal grand jury in Los Angeles. Popovych rode with Armstrong when he won his final Tour de France in 2005 and rode with Armstrong at Astana in 2009 and RadioShack in 2010.
> It is not known if Italian police found any evidence on Popovych's computer but _Gazzetta_ claim the case is rapidly coming to a close.


No word on any PEDs found/seized. Interesting....


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know what is worse, the doc pullin up dated biz mark vids to get his sarcastic point across or that none of you, including the doc, have any real info on the subject other than a CN article.
get your head out doc. It's a nice day out here.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

SicBith said:


> I don't know what is worse, the doc pullin up dated biz mark vids to get his sarcastic point across or that none of you, including the doc, have any real info on the subject other than a CN article.
> get your head out doc. It's a nice day out here.


Funny how the standard of 'real info' keeps shifting.

By next week Gazzetta dello Sport will be an Italian tabloid. How could an American trust such a source? It's on pink paper!


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

You know I would think that a professional cyclist would use some discretion and realize that associating with the infamous Dr. Ferrari does not look too good. In the legal world, we call it "the appearance of impropriety" and have strict rules which apply in certain situations to prevent it because the mere appearance is so bad. I tend to think any cyclist would want to stay well clear of the good doc, especially one who is opposed to doping. (Unless of course that cyclist might want a certain type of help that is not so easy to find.)

Wasn't his prior conviction reversed based on a statute of limitations defense?


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

What's your standard Pharm guy? Just because we read a article by Cycling News which included picked over quotes from Gassetta dello Sport doesn't make it 100% true. I think it's a little early for absolute truths yet. 
Is spin to win a phrase from a party game or just a song from your biz mark playlist?


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Going to your standard "Pharm guy" seems like a sure fire way of turning a positive test for using a banned substance, and doing so without getting the maximum benefit out of it. in the first place. If you go to a real expert, however, who studies that stuff and makes it their business, they might be able to advise you how to use it for maximum benefit and minimize your chances of turning a positive test. 

It appears to me Armstrong admits the relationship existed as reported, otherwise his spokesman (and Armstrong himself using twitter) would have denied it. 

I didn't realize Cycling News was supposedly anti-Armstrong and culling through other publications to pull out stuff to make him look bad.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Bah, who cares? My cocaine dealer is also a golf pro and is my swing coach. If I ever give up cocaine I will still see him professionally!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> I don't know what is worse, the doc pullin up dated biz mark vids to get his sarcastic point across or that none of you, including the doc, have any real info on the subject other than a CN article.
> get your head out doc. It's a nice day out here.


Just because you do not know anything about this does not mean nobody else does. I heard about Ferrari months ago and have posted several times about it, including this two weeks ago



Doctor Falsetti said:


> .Ferrari is also done, he will end up in prison.


PED are much easier to trace then crack or meth, Lot numbers, serial numbers. This is much bigger then just Lance and his doping doctor.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

JohnHemlock said:


> Bah, who cares? My cocaine dealer is also a golf pro and is my swing coach. If I ever give up cocaine I will still see him professionally!


How many Masters did he "Coach" you to? It would be unthinkable that Ferrari would not do the same things he did for the 7 wins.


----------



## velmingrafter (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr. Falsetti, thanks you for all your contributions. I think you are a real asset to this site. Keep up the good work!


----------



## velmingrafter (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr. Falsetti, thank you for all your contributions. I think you are a real asset to this site. Keep up the good work!


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Just because you do not know anything about this does not mean nobody else does. I heard about Ferrari months ago and have posted several times about it, including this two weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> PED are much easier to trace then crack or meth, Lot numbers, serial numbers. This is much bigger then just Lance and his doping doctor.



Yes doc I read those articles about doping investigations with Ferrari listed as being involved which were printed in CN (I believe) with quotes from a few different European news services over the last few months. It's nothing new jong. And yes I understand this is about the web of doping in the sport of cycling not just 2 guys in the spotlight.
My point is rather simple, but I'm sure you can agree to it. Unless you are directly involved in the investigation or have been directly involved with Ferrari's practice you're speculating on everything. Please don't believe people don't spin their leaks and sources to benefit their angle on the subject. I know you do.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

JohnHemlock said:


> Bah, who cares? My cocaine dealer is also a golf pro and is my swing coach. If I ever give up cocaine I will still see him professionally!



YAHTZEE


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

SicBith said:


> Yes doc I read those articles about doping investigations with Ferrari listed as being involved which were printed in CN (I believe) with quotes from a few different European news services over the last few months. It's nothing new jong. And yes I understand this is about the web of doping in the sport of cycling not just 2 guys in the spotlight.
> My point is rather simple, but I'm sure you can agree to it. Unless you are directly involved in the investigation or have been directly involved with Ferrari's practice you're speculating on everything. Please don't believe people don't spin their leaks and sources to benefit their angle on the subject. I know you do.


If you go back and look at Falsetti's posts you will see he does have inside information. He reports stuff on here that is not public info, then it turns out to be true. Many have criticized him because some of the stuff he has talked about have not been revealed publicly--at least _not yet_--but that doesn't mean it won't. He has been right several times. The SI article and info on Ferrari being in trouble again are two quick examples. And he hasn't been wrong yet. 

You don't necessarily have to be associated directly with the investigation or Ferrari to learn good info. For example, if you are a former professional cyclist or mechanic or masseuse or someone else involved in the cycling world you may well have developed contacts and relationships with people that have been involved in the investigations (such as through being questioned themselves and had info disclosed to them by investigators during questioning).


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> Yes doc I read those articles about doping investigations with Ferrari listed as being involved which were printed in CN (I believe) with quotes from a few different European news services over the last few months. It's nothing new jong. And yes I understand this is about the web of doping in the sport of cycling not just 2 guys in the spotlight.
> My point is rather simple, but I'm sure you can agree to it. Unless you are directly involved in the investigation or have been directly involved with Ferrari's practice you're speculating on everything. Please don't believe people don't spin their leaks and sources to benefit their angle on the subject. I know you do.


I am not involved in the investigation. If I was I would not post about here. I have friends who were customers of Ferrari's. I also talk often to riders, support staff, journalist etc. Most of what I write is well known within the sport but journalists will not run with it until someone goes on the record. 

I expect the next few months to be a steady drip of info. Armstrong will be the focus of some of it, like 60 Minutes, but this is far broader then just one rider. It is clear that instead of focusing only on riders that Directors and Doctors are a big part of this investigation. This is a big change. When you have an untouchables like Bruyneel, Ferrari, and Seronni in trouble you know things have changed.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Gatorback said:


> And he hasn't been wrong yet.


Except for the timetable. :thumbsup:


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I am not involved in the investigation. If I was I would not post about here. I have friends who were customers of Ferrari's. I also talk often to riders, support staff, journalist etc. Most of what I write is well known within the sport but journalists will not run with it until someone goes on the record.
> 
> I expect the next few months to be a steady drip of info. Armstrong will be the focus of some of it, like 60 Minutes, but this is far broader then just one rider. It is clear that instead of focusing only on riders that Directors and Doctors are a big part of this investigation. This is a big change. When you have an untouchables like Bruyneel, Ferrari, and Seronni in trouble you know things have changed.


I'm still a little suspect of this. It was already obvious you are not involved in the investigation as you pointed out. Usually those who are wouldn't risk the liability of posting info on a forum. You have said in other posts without credible sources being given your argument is just an opinion which I believe is the case here. Listing "friends, journalist," as sources doesn't cut it as credible sources as you have pointed out in your previous opinions.
I believe when Landis came out Bruyneel's name was thrown around as being part of the problem thus part of the investigation. Nothing new there.
I do hope you are right. Those responsible for setting up and pushing their riders towards the clinics should be held accountable more so than the riders who are encouraged by money and job security to participate. There are the two evils to consider in my opinion,
manipulation by directors and deception by riders and clinics. Which one is worse.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

SicBith said:


> I'm still a little suspect of this. It was already obvious you are not involved in the investigation as you pointed out. Usually those who are wouldn't risk the liability of posting info on a forum. You have said in other posts without credible sources being given your argument is just an opinion which I believe is the case here. Listing "friends, journalist," as sources doesn't cut it as credible sources as you have pointed out in your previous opinions.
> I believe when Landis came out Bruyneel's name was thrown around as being part of the problem thus part of the investigation. Nothing new there.
> I do hope you are right. Those responsible for setting up and pushing their riders towards the clinics should be held accountable more so than the riders who are encouraged by money and job security to participate. There are the two evils to consider in my opinion,
> manipulation by directors and deception by riders and clinics. Which one is worse.


I think that they are both 'worse'. One doper is no better than the other. We shall see.:thumbsup:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

So I have been writing about tax evasion, Swiss bank accounts, Payments to Ferrari for months....you believe me now? 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gaz...s-more-details-about-dr-ferrari-investigation

A good way to avoid spending the next couple of decades in prison is to flip on your customers.... especially the big one that paid you $800,000 a year under the table


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I am not involved in the investigation. If I was I would not post about here. I have friends who were customers of Ferrari's. I also talk often to riders, support staff, journalist etc. Most of what I write is well known within the sport but journalists will not run with it until someone goes on the record.
> 
> *I expect the next few months to be a steady drip of info. Armstrong will be the focus of some of it, like 60 Minutes, but this is far broader then just one rider.* It is clear that instead of focusing only on riders that Directors and Doctors are a big part of this investigation. This is a big change. When you have an untouchables like Bruyneel, Ferrari, and Seronni in trouble you know things have changed.


You arent alone in this thought process. http://fraudbytes.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-does-livestrong-and-three-cups-of.html


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

gh1 said:


> You arent alone in this thought process. http://fraudbytes.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-does-livestrong-and-three-cups-of.html


The guy who writes this blog is a very sharp. Background in forensic accounting IIRC. Expect more from him as this develops.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> So I have been writing about tax evasion, Swiss bank accounts, Payments to Ferrari for months....you believe me now?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gaz...s-more-details-about-dr-ferrari-investigation
> 
> A good way to avoid spending the next couple of decades in prison is to flip on your customers.... especially the big one that paid you $800,000 a year under the table


In early March you said "bag of cash" and "tax evasion" in a once in a post, but other than that you don't really a mention anything of real substance with linked sources except for a Q&A article with the guy who backed up the 99' tests results. (more then once) I wouldn't say that was months nor would I say you mentioned Swiss bank accounts. It's not hard to guess where a guy who was working in CH would try to hide some unrecorded cash though.

As I stated before I hope you're right on the investigation going beyond the riders to the people enabling the doping. I'm just not sold on your opinions until they are backed up with creditable sources.

Though at times it is hard, I like to see actual facts before I form my opinion on the subject matter. More info is being printed, but the verdict is not in on where the investigation is going and who will be hung out to dry. It does seem they have opened their choke a little bit as they're spraying buckshot everywhere.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> The guy who writes this blog is a very sharp. Background in forensic accounting IIRC. Expect more from him as this develops.



hmmm... are you puking up somebody's research as your own and than covering yourself by saying yep this guy is good.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> The guy who writes this blog is a very sharp. Background in forensic accounting IIRC. Expect more from him as this develops.


Interesting, I will bookmark it then. I found it when a couple of us were talking about what would happen if Livestrong money was involved and what if 60 minutes ran with it.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm really not sure how LA gets in too much trouble over payments to Ferrari. Individuals are not required to file 1099s for payments to anyone and for every dollar in income the IRS finds that was unreported LA has $800,000 a year in legitimate business expenses he can use to offset the tax liability. There is currently an IRS amnesty program for overseas accounts and income also. Structuring transactions to avoid suspicious activity reports and other money laundering rules would seem to be the biggest risk.

To stay out of serious legal trouble he will likely have to sacrifice his sainthood because if he's going to try to deny everything he has no negotiating room and nothing of value to trade for a get out of jail free card and gag orders all around (which I think is the most likely outcome).


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

terzo rene said:


> To stay out of serious legal trouble he will likely have to sacrifice his sainthood because if he's going to try to deny everything he has no negotiating room and nothing of value to trade for a get out of jail free card and gag orders all around (which I think is the most likely outcome).


Even now it's hard to find any of the faithful who believe he was clean but I think it's looking more likely that he's going to have to come clean on some level.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope people start realizing now that the investigation is worth it. This is not about a sole investigator with a personal vendetta against Armstrong, or looking to make a name for himself. The investigation is a big deal and now appears to involve multiple countries and agencies and lots of different people involved. 

One of the primary ways of fighting crime is to investigate and prosecute the violators to put a stop to it and deter others from doing the same. That is what all these investigators are doing. 

I see this ending poorly for quite a few in the cycling world.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> In early March you said "bag of cash" and "tax evasion" in a once in a post, but other than that you don't really a mention anything of real substance with linked sources except for a Q&A article with the guy who backed up the 99' tests results. (more then once) I wouldn't say that was months nor would I say you mentioned Swiss bank accounts. It's not hard to guess where a guy who was working in CH would try to hide some unrecorded cash though.
> 
> As I stated before I hope you're right on the investigation going beyond the riders to the people enabling the doping. I'm just not sold on your opinions until they are backed up with creditable sources.
> 
> Though at times it is hard, I like to see actual facts before I form my opinion on the subject matter. More info is being printed, but the verdict is not in on where the investigation is going and who will be hung out to dry. It does seem they have opened their choke a little bit as they're spraying buckshot everywhere.


I understand, today was a hard day for you. :cryin: 

You better get used to it, much more to come. It only gets worse from here


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

terzo rene said:


> I'm really not sure how LA gets in too much trouble over payments to Ferrari. Individuals are not required to file 1099s for payments to anyone and for every dollar in income the IRS finds that was unreported LA has $800,000 a year in legitimate business expenses he can use to offset the tax liability. There is currently an IRS amnesty program for overseas accounts and income also. Structuring transactions to avoid suspicious activity reports and other money laundering rules would seem to be the biggest risk.
> 
> To stay out of serious legal trouble he will likely have to sacrifice his sainthood because if he's going to try to deny everything he has no negotiating room and nothing of value to trade for a get out of jail free card and gag orders all around (which I think is the most likely outcome).


If a large chunk of the money he paid Ferrari came in the form of unreported income he could be in serious trouble. If that money was funding illegal activity.....well, you get the picture. 

The best thing he can do is start working on a plea deal


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Did you guys/gals miss this from the CN article?

_The US-based investigators apparently knew little of the relationship between Dr Ferrari and Armstrong when they first met with European investigators last July at the Interpol headquarters in Lyon France._

Well that's a hell of rough start to one's investigation. I guess someone this side of the pond didn't do their homework.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

It would be ironic if the U.S. person turns out to be someone like Liepheimer or Hincapie rather than Armstrong. Regardless I'm getting more confidenet the dirt is going to come out.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

MG537 said:


> Did you guys/gals miss this from the CN article?
> 
> _The US-based investigators apparently knew little of the relationship between Dr Ferrari and Armstrong when they first met with European investigators last July at the Interpol headquarters in Lyon France._
> 
> Well that's a hell of rough start to one's investigation. I guess someone this side of the pond didn't do their homework.


I'm not sure that's a fair assessment. The investigators here started the investigation on different grounds, then expanded it and went to Europe to get more info. Several if not many countries in Europe have likely been keeping tabs on Ferrari for quite a while, and he was of course previously prosecuted in Italy.

To me, it is satisfying and a good sign seeing investigators from different countries cooperating--because it is going to take a cooperative effort to make a real difference.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Dwayne Barry said:


> It would be ironic if the U.S. person turns out to be someone like Liepheimer or Hincapie rather than Armstrong. Regardless I'm getting more confidenet the dirt is going to come out.


Good point. 

A former teammate was seen giving a large amount of cash to Ferrari....but he is already talking to the Feds and likely was given an immunity deal


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

SicBith said:


> hmmm... are you puking up somebody's research as your own and than covering yourself by saying yep this guy is good.


Please go back to reading the Bible as a literal interpretation and leave the abstract thinking to the smart people...


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Good point.
> 
> A former teammate was seen giving a large amount of cash to Ferrari....but he is already talking to the Feds and likely was given an immunity deal



- Where do you come up with this crap Dr. Insider? So much for the ol' "Lance paid Ferrari a lot of money to work alone for him" 

"Actual" reports from the Italian po-po have it more at like ONE HUNDRED. But, you were close....


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

DMFT said:


> - Where do you come up with this crap Dr. Insider? So much for the ol' "Lance paid Ferrari a lot of money to work alone for him"
> 
> "Actual" reports from the Italian po-po have it more at like ONE HUNDRED. But, you were close....


Taking the news hard I see.....

I have never said that Ferrari was exclusive to Lance. Both Lance and Ferrari said in Dan Coyle book that Armstrong had an exclusive deal with Ferrari, that Lance was the only GT contender that Ferrari would work with.

Are you calling Lance and Ferrari liars?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

When Puerto hit and LA's podium challengers were all found tangled up with Fuentes/Cecchini and not Ferrari it was a good indirect verification of that "no other contenders" clause quote too.

I'm starting to feel a little sorry for LA. Wachovia/Wells Fargo was caught laundering a few hundred million in Mexican drug cartel money and nothing was ever done because they are "too big too fail". Unfortunately for him Lance is a very small fish and will no doubt be fried up in time for an election season example of change we can believe in.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

terzo rene said:


> When Puerto hit and LA's podium challengers were all found tangled up with Fuentes/Cecchini and not Ferrari it was a good indirect verification of that "no other contenders" clause quote too.
> 
> I'm starting to feel a little sorry fo*r LA. Wachovia/Wells Fargo was caught laundering a few hundred million in Mexican drug cartel money and nothing was ever done because they are "too big too fail"*. Unfortunately for him Lance is a very small fish and will no doubt be fried up in time for an election season example of change we can believe in.


Wachovia paid $160 million in fines for this. They also chose to work with the Government instead of wasting taxpayer money.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Mr. Scary said:


> Please go back to reading the Bible as a literal interpretation and leave the abstract thinking to the smart people...



and that would be you???? Don't believe everything your high school PE teacher told you. Those kids were making fun of you. You do suck at everything sporty.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I understand, today was a hard day for you. :cryin:
> 
> You better get used to it, much more to come. It only gets worse from here



Yeah yesterday was pretty tough. Skied in the am, got a little work done, and then hit up sushi with my wife. 

As I've already posted I hope you are right about the outcome of this stuff. I still refused to take your opinions as fact until they are backed by actual sources. I'm sure you do the same doc.
Name your sources chief.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Taking the news hard I see.....
> 
> I have never said that Ferrari was exclusive to Lance. Both Lance and Ferrari said in Dan Coyle book that Armstrong had an exclusive deal with Ferrari, that Lance was the only GT contender that Ferrari would work with.
> 
> Are you calling Lance and Ferrari liars?


- Hardly. I just find it absolutely hillarious how "right" you are "Dr." ALL the time.
You're so right, you're wrong. Soooooo blinded by Lance-Hate that you just gloss-over the remainder of the Peloton that YOU have claimed here on this forum "is cleaning up" and you are BLUNTLY wrong. Again.

Have fun worshiping your Greg LeMond Budah this Holiday w/e, I'm going riding. :thumbsup: 

Kisses. :wink:


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

gh1 said:


> You arent alone in this thought process. http://fraudbytes.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-does-livestrong-and-three-cups-of.html



"In other words, LiveStrong appears to be spending a lot of money to get contributions which should, on the face of it, come pretty easily to this organization. In fact, when this report was written, Lance's foundation spent 45 cents to raise a dollar! That's outrageous if you ask me!"

This is obscene if true. I guess you can only get so far selling little yellow wristbands to fat high school kids.

"My guess is that if we got a detailed report from AIP they would say that Lance is spending a lot of LiveStrong's money to travel in a private plane, stay in nice hotels, eat the finest meals, and promote himself along with his charity."

Comeback 2.0 makes more sense in light of that observation that has been made by many people already. All of those "appearance fees" provided a nice quick cash infusion.

The irony is that Comeback 2.0 probably brought down the entire house of cards. His sterling reputation is tarnished. Perhaps if he had not made so many enemies along the way......


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Schwazer shock: he was being watched , Interpol also kept tabs on doc, Ferrari - more-sports - La Gazzetta dello Sport

Another of Ferrari's customers gets busted. This time with the help of Interpol, who are still tracking Ferrari.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*The Schwazer Case 
By: Michele Ferrari
Published: 8 Aug 2012*



I was contacted by Alex Schwarzer at the end of 2009. 

He told me he was not satisfied with the training programs of the last two seasons. 

He asked me to evaluate the work and suggest any changes. It became clear that Alex was training too much: in addition to what was agreed with his coach, he added by his own initiative, 2-3 hours of cycle-ergometer, every afternoon, for 5-6 days a week. 

We developed together a new training program for 2010, with fewer hours of volume per week, more quality jobs, frequent evaluation tests to adjust the intensity of his progress and repeated sojourns at altitude. 
Alex improved rapidly, showing great athleticism and room for growth, although at times he gave the feeling of never being fully satisfied and confident. 

In the spring of 2010 he obtained the Italian record on the 20 km distance, improving his own personal best by more than 2 minutes, and expressed many other excellent performances in various international competitions. 
At the European championships in later that summer he managed a second place in the 20 km and retired for cramps in the 50 km, showing the public a great disappointment that may have appeared unjustified to most, almost a sort of deep inner malaise. 

I've had no contact with Alex Schwarzer for about 18 months. 
I haven't been to St. Moritz since October 2010. 
I never recommended him any doping practice, neither has he ever asked me. 

The information that came out on newspapers in the last few days surely can not come from the ongoing judicial investigation, both due to the secrecy of the inquiry and the fact that the Prosecution is well aware that my contacts with Alex Schwazer date back to the past. Therefore those who try to link the current matter to our past relationship are now spreading slanderous and defamatory news that I can't help but feel compelled to report to Judicial Authorities.

Welcome to 53x12.com


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> *The Schwazer Case
> By: Michele Ferrari
> Published: 8 Aug 2012*
> 
> ...


Given Ferrari's tenuous relationship with the truth what would you expect him to say?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Ferrari's camper was bugged by the Police. Here are some of the transcripts

Google Translate


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Weird prediction: this is all coming to light now because the next generation of alien rat venom doping products are out, detectable to everyone so nobody wants the old stuff and they're ratting each other out since this new stuff is so much better, the riders just glow in the dark is the only downside.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Ferrari facing criminal charges

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-doctor-lance-armstrong-20121011,0,2306465.story

Good review of the Bertagnolli testimony

http://thegaviafiles.tumblr.com/pos...tagnolli-testimony-a-look-into-ferraris-world


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That testimony by bertagnolli is simply amazing, thanks Doc!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

After working with USADA, Padua investigators close in on Ferrari, riders

Ferrari is forked


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> After working with USADA, Padua investigators close in on Ferrari, riders
> 
> Ferrari is forked


Is this why popovych hasnt been mentioned much up to this point, they are letting the italians deal with it?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

gh1 said:


> Is this why popovych hasnt been mentioned much up to this point, they are letting the italians deal with it?


 Popo's name is redacted in much of the USADA report. They did say he had some drugs in his wife's name and that they found stuff in his house


----------



## BGEPizza (Sep 28, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Popo's name is redacted in much of the USADA report. They did say he had some drugs in his wife's name and that they found stuff in his house


Speaking of redacted, is there any info out there as to the identities of "Rider-4", "Other-17", et al?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

BGEPizza said:


> Speaking of redacted, is there any info out there as to the identities of "Rider-4", "Other-17", et al?


Julich is 4, Do you mean Rider 17? think that is the chicken


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

If you look I think it is at Landis's testimony, he goes over the 2004 "transfusion in the team bus" incident. In there, he says all 9 riders in the 2004 Tour team were present, and other than him, Lance, and Hincapie who are part of the investigation, there are 6 redacted names. You just have to pull up the roster for US Postal in the 2004 Tour, and you'll get identities of 6 of the redacted. That would be Azevedo, Beltran, Ekimov, Noval, Padrnos, and Rubiera. Some of them appear in other testimonies so it shouldn't be too hard to figure out who's who and put the numbers on the names.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I understand, today was a hard day for you. :cryin:
> 
> You better get used to it, much more to come. It only gets worse from here



A little prophecy, maybe  ?!


----------



## BGEPizza (Sep 28, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Julich is 4, Do you mean Rider 17? think that is the chicken


There are "Riders" and "Others" mentioned throughout, but I wasn't looking at any of the documents at the time so I just used a couple of numbers I thought I remembered. Was just wondering if there was a list somewhere that provided the identities of all. Thanks.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

http://velorooms.com/the-doping-sec...g-through-usada-evidence-(discussion-thread)/


----------



## BGEPizza (Sep 28, 2009)

gobes said:


> http://velorooms.com/the-doping-sec...g-through-usada-evidence-(discussion-thread)/


Thank you.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Julich is 4, Do you mean Rider 17? think that is the chicken


Sky should have asked for the biological passports of their potential staff instead of just prospective riders.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Gazzetta Reveals Scale Of Doping And Money Laundering Under Dr Ferrari | Cyclingnews.com

Tic, tic, tic

Here is the original la Gazzetta story

Google Translate


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow. The hits just keep on coming. 

Pro racing needs a big timeout and a complete restructuring. 

Relived to not see Garmin on the list of involved teams.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

witch hunt. waste of tax payers money. these riders are involved in charities too. 
well I guess that is so two weeks ago.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

This is really huge. A wrecking ball right through the pro sport. 

But I forget--Nobody cares. Nobody is talking about it. It can't affect Lance at all.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Fireform said:


> This is really huge. A wrecking ball right through the pro sport.
> 
> But I forget--Nobody cares. Nobody is talking about it. It can't affect Lance at all.


this is all about Lance. See how they hit down on Triathlon just when he swaps? witch hunt I tell you. Witch hunt. 

on a more serious note, looks like Schlecks relation ship with Ferrari will see the light of day again, assuming he is the radioshack rider. 
And tinkoff chose the time of their return to pro cycling rather poorly.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

den bakker said:


> this is all about Lance. See how they hit down on Triathlon just when he swaps? witch hunt I tell you. Witch hunt.
> 
> on a more serious note, looks like Schlecks relation ship with Ferrari will see the light of day again, assuming he is the radioshack rider.
> And tinkoff chose the time of their return to pro cycling rather poorly.


I think it is Popo

There is also the element of the source of the drugs. I understand THAT is also a major operation that could result in Ferrari being in prison for the rest of his life


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

USADA, after the lead of France and Germany; and now Italy and Spain are joining the party. This could be great in the long run for pro cycling.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Gazzetta Reveals Police Taps Of Dr. Ferrari And Michele Scarponi | Cyclingnews.com

More tapes of Ferrari talking about blood values and bags


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I understand THAT is also a major operation that could result in Ferrari being in prison for the rest of his life


I really hope that's true. Cyclists have proven time and time again that the bans aren't a sufficient deterrent to overcome the temptation. If it becomes incredibly risky to provide the drugs then cyclists might have no choice but to clean up


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Gazzetta Reveals Police Taps Of Dr. Ferrari And Michele Scarponi | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> More tapes of Ferrari talking about blood values and bags


Looks like they changed that link a bit so yours no longer works... Here's the updated link.
Gazzetta Reveal Police Taps Of Dr. Ferrari And Michele Scarponi | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh come on. That was all the way back in 2011--you can't punish today's riders for things that happened a whole year ago.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Fireform said:


> Oh come on. That was all the way back in 2011--you can't punish today's riders for things that happened a whole year ago.


Two words:

Witch Hunt


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Oh come on. That was all the way back in 2011--you can't punish today's riders for things that happened a whole year ago.





roddjbrown said:


> Two words:
> 
> Witch Hunt



:lol:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Not looking good for Ferrari's Co-Conspirators
Italian Court Reject Ferrari Agent's Appeal | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Not looking good for Ferrari's Co-Conspirators
> Italian Court Reject Ferrari Agent's Appeal | Cyclingnews.com



Wow; That's serious stuff.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Howman Expects More Riders To Be Implicated In Padua Investigation | Cyclingnews.com



> I do know is that the Padua magistrates are going to close their inquiry soon and that many other riders and doctors will be implicated. WADA is a civil party in this case and we have access to the dossier.”


----------

